# renault scenic



## hopalong (1 Jan 2007)

my 2 year old scenic has just displayed a dash message,change oil soon,i always change my oil every year,but this is my first scenic and if i change the oil+filter will the dash message disappear or has it to go to a renault dealer for an oil change,p.s. the manual says use acea type oil,will any 5w-40 oil be ok


----------



## Guest109 (1 Jan 2007)

i recently got a new renault modus and its a yearly oil change ,synthetic oils used for the modus range probably same for your scenic


----------



## Froggie (1 Jan 2007)

ACEA stands for Association des Constructeurs Europeens d’Automobile. It is a specification for lubricating oils used in petrol and diesel engines. Most oils will have their ACEA rating stated on the back of the container ie ACEA E3/B2. Yes any 5w-40 will do as long as thats what Renault specify.


----------



## hopalong (2 Jan 2007)

anyone know if i change the oil will the dash message clear?


----------



## extopia (2 Jan 2007)

Probably has to be reset by the dealer unfortunately. Ring the dealer and ask.


----------



## hopalong (4 Jan 2007)

asked a mechanic in the renault service bay about oil change,he said he can do privately for 110  euro,i think thats a bit steep?


----------



## comanche (4 Jan 2007)

hopalong said:


> asked a mechanic in the renault service bay about oil change,he said he can do privately for 110  euro,i think thats a bit steep?



Yes tell him to go take a running jump. Quick fit or any of those will change oil, its not a service indicator is it? Its just a change oil indicator?


----------



## hopalong (4 Jan 2007)

yes,just an oil change.by the way ,i managed to turn off the change oil soon light myself,so i will change the oil myself to,in a few weeks.


----------



## pAnTs (27 Aug 2008)

I know this message is really old but does anyone know whether you have to bring a modus to a mechanic to change the oil? thanks


----------



## Bannockburn (27 Aug 2008)

You can reset the "oil change required" warning by doing the following:

* Start engine.

* Highlight the message "oil change required" on the computer.

* Then press the computer button on the end of the right hand stalk. Hold button for 30 seconds. This will reset the warning.

Works on a Scenic & Laguna.....should work on a Modus.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bannockburn (27 Aug 2008)

Sorry Mondeoman, didn't realise you'd already answered this.

"Pants" - see thread 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=60207


----------



## cleverclogs7 (29 Aug 2008)

no idea but i do have a question.will be picking up the same car in a week and need to set up car insurance.may i ask the yearly rate and with what company.


----------

